# Politiker und was sie uns verschweigen!



## Cop (27. Januar 2010)

Habe gerade diesen Filme Gesehen, den solltet ihr euch auch mal anschauen!
>Vorsicht Bürgerkrieg!: Was lange gärt, wird endlich Wut!<

Nur mal so eine übersicht!

"Es gärt in Deutschland! 

Wann wird sich die aufgestaute Wut entladen? 

Udo Ulfkotte präsentiert Ihnen in diesem Multimedia-Vortrag Fakten,  die Sie in den Massenmedien vergeblich suchen. Wissen Sie … 

- in welchen deutschen Städten von A wie Aachen-Preuswald bis Z wie  Zwickau-Eckersbach die Bundesregierung innere Unruhen erwartet? 

- welche geheimen Vorbereitungen es für die Bekämpfung von  Aufständen gibt und wo überall die Polizei sich auf bürgerkriegsähnliche  Unruhen vorbereiten muss? 

- dass Deutschland in der EU für die Wiedereinführung der  Todesstrafe bei Aufständen gestimmt hat? 

- dass am 16. Mai 2009 auf dem Gelände der ostwestfälischen  Generalfeldmarschall-Rommel-Kaserne eine Vorführung mit dem Titel  Beherrschen von Menschenmassen unter Verwendung von Hubschraubern des  Heeres stattfand? 

- dass auch die CIA schwere innere Unruhen für Deutschland  prognostiziert? 

- dass die EU im Februar 2009 ein Lagezentrum für erwartete schwere  innere Unruhen eingerichtet hat? 

- dass die EU eine 3000 Mann starke Sondereingreiftruppe European  Gendarmerie Force zur Bekämpfung innerer Unruhen aufgestellt hat? 

- seit wann die Bundesregierung schon darüber informiert ist, dass  Deutschland die wirtschaftliche Kernschmelze droht? 

- dass die Bundesrepublik wegen der immer perfekteren totalen  Überwachung der Bevölkerung inzwischen zu den zehn »elektronischen  Polizeistaaten« der Welt zählt? 

- in welchen deutschen Stadtvierteln Versicherungen schon heute  Schadensregulierungen ablehnen könnten, weil die Regulierung von Schäden  in Unruhegebieten ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen ist? 

- dass die Polizei vor allem bei Anschlägen von Linksextremisten aus  Gründen der politischen Korrektheit häufig zwangsweise wegschauen muss? 

- dass Deutschland trotz der Wirtschaftskrise Millionen Arbeitslose  aus Nicht-EU-Saaten aufnehmen soll, damit die Deutschen »nicht  aussterben«? 

- wo überall Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland bevorzugt an  Nicht-Deutsche vergeben werden? 

- wieso der Werteverfall eine tickende Zeitbombe ist? 

- dass multikriminelle Jugendgangs in immer mehr Ballungsgebieten  die Einwohner tyrannisieren und die Polizei aus Gründen der politischen  Korrektheit nicht eingreifen darf? 

- welche Politiker und Bankenmanager auf Kosten der Steuerzahler  Prostituierte auf Flugreisen mitgenommen haben? 

- dass es in Deutschland ohne die Rückkehr der Suppenküchen  inzwischen Hungertote gäbe? 

- wie Sie sich und Ihre Familie vor dieser Entwicklung schützen  können? 

Schaut man sich das 20. Jahrhundert und die vielen Kriege und  Bürgerkriege dieser Epoche an, dann gab es immer drei Vorboten der  blutigen Gemetzel: wirtschaftliche Krisen, ethnische Spannungen und  staatlichen Machtverfall. Trafen sie zeitgleich zusammen, dann waren  schreckliche Kriege unvermeidbar. Mit wissenschaftlicher Präzision  führte der Weg dann direkt in die große Katastrophe. Noch nie aber hat  es auf der Welt so viele neue Brandherde gegeben wie heute, bei denen  alle Vorbedingungen für Kriege und Bürgerkriege zeitgleich  aufeinanderprallen. 

Udo Ulfkotte hat mit Polizeiführern, Angehörigen der Bundeswehr und  mit Mitarbeitern des Bundeskanzleramtes gesprochen. Unabhängig von den  Sonntagsreden der Politik zeigt er die explosiven Brandherde auf, in  denen die Polizei die Sicherheit der Bürger bald schon nicht mehr wird  garantieren können.   
DVD, ca. 90 Minuten"


----------



## herethic (27. Januar 2010)

Gibts auch ein Buch zu.


----------



## heizungsrohr (27. Januar 2010)

Naja ich seh das gelasssen, wenn dann die Unruhen kommen, werden die Krawallbekämpfungstruppen nur sehr kurz dagegen ankämpfen können. Sind schließlich auch nur Menschen und wenn die Korruption zu groß wird, werden aus denen, die die Aufstände niederschlagen sollen, die größten Gegner der Regierungen und Konzerne. Da wird dann wohl die schlagkräftige Renaissance der 68er Generation auf uns zu kommen.


----------



## Väinämöinen (27. Januar 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Naja ich seh das gelasssen, wenn dann die Unruhen kommen, werden die Krawallbekämpfungstruppen nur sehr kurz dagegen ankämpfen können. Sind schließlich auch nur Menschen und wenn die Korruption zu groß wird, werden aus denen, die die Aufstände niederschlagen sollen, die größten Gegner der Regierungen und Konzerne. Da wird dann wohl die schlagkräftige Renaissance der 68er Generation auf uns zu kommen.


Mit 68er oder gar dem Ziel irgendwas zu erreichen hat das IMHO wenig zu tun, sondern eher mit dämlichem Vollpfosten die einfach Spaß an der Gewalt haben.
Und was gibt es da bitte gelassen zu sehen? Die FDGO gilt es im Zweifelsfall mit allen Mitteln zu verteidigen, sonst erleben wir wirklich noch den Untergang des Abendlandes.


----------



## herethic (27. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesaht schwer vorstellen das es zu Krawallen kommt:

1.Uns geht weitgehend gut,wir müssen nicht Hungern und unsere Stimme ist genauso viel Wert wie die eines Reichen.

2.Über unsere Politiker kommen nicht jeden Tag Finanzskandale an Licht.

3.Der innere Schweinehund.


----------



## Cop (28. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ich kann mir ehrlich gesaht schwer vorstellen das es zu Krawallen kommt:
> 
> 1.Uns geht weitgehend gut,wir müssen nicht Hungern und unsere Stimme ist genauso viel Wert wie die eines Reichen.
> 
> ...




zu 1. erzähl das mal vor einer Tafel !
       und das zweit glaubst aber auch nur du ! (ich sage nur mal Dieter Althaus)

zu 2. weil sie verdeckt werden!

zu 3. der Hunger wird ihn schon antreiben !


----------



## herethic (28. Januar 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> zu 1. erzähl das mal vor einer Tafel !
> und das zweit glaubst aber auch nur du ! (ich sage nur mal Dieter Althaus)
> 
> zu 2. weil sie verdeckt werden!
> ...



1.Du hasst recht,es müssen einige/viele Hungern,aber das ist eine Minderheit und diese ist relativ klein.
Es gab ja auch keine Wahl bei Dieter Althaus.
Ausserdem galubt der grosteil des volkes das,vielleicht wird es vorgespielt,vielleicht nicht.
Bei der Französischen oder Russischen Revolution,hat fast das ganze Volk gehungert!
Die nicht hungernden werden den "Krawallmachern" feindselig gegenüber stehen.
2.Ich weis das sie verdeckt werden.
Deshalb habe ich auch geschrieben:" *kommen* nicht jeden Tag Finanzskandale *an Licht*."
Ich habe nicht geschrieben es gibt keine.
Aber wann kommen sie schon an Licht!?
Vielleicht alle 2 Monate einer.
In Polen wusste die ganze Bevölkerung das Gierek immer nach Frankreich zum Frisöor flog es hatte nie aufgehört und es kamen weitere Skandale ans Licht.Da gab es einen Aufstand/Revolution (unter Walechsa).
Aber die skandale hier sind nicht so extrem wie damals da oder in der DDR.
3.Wieviele werden das sein 1000?1500?Damit kann man keinen großen Aufstand Planen,geschweige denn eine Revolution.
Menschen hungern in Deutschland nicht erst seit gestern.Und wo gab es je einen richtige Aufstand bzw.Putschversuche?


----------



## Väinämöinen (28. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> 3.Wieviele werden das sein 1000?1500?Damit kann man keinen großen Aufstand Planen,geschweige denn eine Revolution.
> Menschen hungern in Deutschland nicht erst seit gestern.Und wo gab es je einen richtige Aufstand bzw.Putschversuche?


Da geht es in nächster Zeit sicherlich erstmal nicht um einen Putsch oder das Erreichen konkreter Ziele, sondern einfach um Trottel die allgemein irgendwie unzufrieden sind, Spaß an der Gewalt haben und sich deshalb mit der Polizei kloppen. Das sieht man doch auch heute schon. Bei Demonstrationen, wo es kracht, geht die Gewalt idR nicht von Leuten aus, die da sind, um konkret irgendwas zu erreichen, sondern eben immer von irgendwelchem Gesocks, das sich nur schlagen will.

Sehr unterhaltsam zum Thema Krawalle: YouTube - Broder vs Jermak zu den Mai Krawallen - Was erlauben Strunz Teil 1

"die SA der Friedensbewegung", Broder ist einfach toll


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> - welche geheimen Vorbereitungen es für die Bekämpfung von  Aufständen gibt und wo überall die Polizei sich auf bürgerkriegsähnliche  Unruhen vorbereiten muss?
> - dass am 16. Mai 2009 auf dem Gelände der ostwestfälischen  Generalfeldmarschall-Rommel-Kaserne eine Vorführung mit dem Titel  Beherrschen von Menschenmassen unter Verwendung von Hubschraubern des  Heeres stattfand?
> - dass die EU im Februar 2009 ein Lagezentrum für erwartete schwere  innere Unruhen eingerichtet hat?
> - dass die EU eine 3000 Mann starke Sondereingreiftruppe European  Gendarmerie Force zur Bekämpfung innerer Unruhen aufgestellt hat?



Spricht er eigentlich auch von den "geheimen" Vorbereitungen für ausbrechende Kriege, Erdbeben, atomare Unfälle oder ähnlichem?

Es ist vollkommen normal und überaus sinnvoll, dass sich ein Staat für denkbare Kriesen wappnet, bevor sie entstehen. Was passiert, wenn man das nicht macht, kann man derzeit in Haiti beobachten.



> - dass Deutschland in der EU für die Wiedereinführung der  Todesstrafe bei Aufständen gestimmt hat?



Das nennt man "Vertrag von Lissabon" und wer davon nichts mitbekommen hat, sollte vielleicht lieber seine Ignoranz gegenüber Politik aufrechterhalten und nicht irgendwelchen Hetzern zuhören.



> - dass auch die CIA schwere innere Unruhen für Deutschland  prognostiziert?



Macht Nostradamus garantiert auch und ich mach mit. Ohne "Wenn" "Wann" und "Warum" sind solche Aussagen aber ziemlich wertlos, denn -s.o.-: Natürlich macht man sich über wichtige Ereignisse Gedanken und natürlich prognostiziert man, dass sie unter bestimmten Bedingungen eintreten können.
Es gibt auch Prognosen über Malariaepedmien in Deutschland - das heißt nicht, dass wir morgen krank werden.



> - dass die Polizei vor allem bei Anschlägen von Linksextremisten aus  Gründen der politischen Korrektheit häufig zwangsweise wegschauen muss?
> - dass Deutschland trotz der Wirtschaftskrise Millionen Arbeitslose  aus Nicht-EU-Saaten aufnehmen soll, damit die Deutschen »nicht  aussterben«?
> - wo überall Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland bevorzugt an  Nicht-Deutsche vergeben werden?
> - wieso der Werteverfall eine tickende Zeitbombe ist?
> - dass multikriminelle Jugendgangs in immer mehr Ballungsgebieten  die Einwohner tyrannisieren und die Polizei aus Gründen der politischen  Korrektheit nicht eingreifen darf?



Eins muss man dem Hetzer lassen: 
Er lässt einem nicht im unklaren darüber, aus welchem Loch er gekrochen kommt.
Da hätte ich mir die Sucherei eigentlich sparen und ihn gleich in rechts-aber-nenn-mich-nicht-Nazi-Ecke zu Schill stellen können.



> - welche Politiker und Bankenmanager auf Kosten der Steuerzahler  Prostituierte auf Flugreisen mitgenommen haben?



Weiß ich nicht (aber ich weise mal daraufhin, dass man solche Fragen auch stellen kann, wenn es kein einziger war), aber ich weiß, welcher Journalist sich von Shell durch die Gegend fliegen lässt und anschließend in seinen Veröffentlichungen zu dem Schluß kommt, dass es die Umweltschäden und Toten, die Shell-Aktivitäten in der Nigerregion verursacht haben, gar nicht gäbe. Nämlich der Eingangs als Autor dieser Hasstriaden genannte Udo Ulfkotte.
Vielleicht sind ihm bei den Flügen auch die Prostituierten begegnet? Man will seinen Gästen ja schließlich was bieten.



> - dass die Bundesrepublik wegen der immer perfekteren totalen Überwachung der Bevölkerung inzwischen zu den zehn »elektronischen Polizeistaaten« der Welt zählt?



Wer auch immer diese Liste aufstellt - aber ich traue jemandem, der seit über 20 Jahren zum Thema "Sicherheit" aktiv ist und sich in jeder zweiten (erz)konservativen Vereinigung für die Schließung von Lücken stark macht, mal zu, dass er weiß, was er anrichtet.



> - dass es in Deutschland ohne die Rückkehr der Suppenküchen  inzwischen Hungertote gäbe?



Ich weiß ja nicht, von welcher Rückkehr der spricht, aber mal so als kleiner Hinweis:
Die verhindern Hungertote schon länger, als diesen Staat gibt und es gab meines Wissens nach nicht einmal einen Zeitraum, in dem sie eine Pause hätten einlegen können.



> Schaut man sich das 20. Jahrhundert und die vielen Kriege und  Bürgerkriege dieser Epoche an, dann gab es immer drei Vorboten der  blutigen Gemetzel: wirtschaftliche Krisen, ethnische Spannungen und  staatlichen Machtverfall.



Äh - ja. Wieviele größere Kriege gab es im 20. Jhd? 40? 50?
Kennt jemand mehr als einen, auf den diese drei Aspekte zutreffen?



@Threadersteller: Soll das eigentlich Werbung für die DVD sein oder was?
Mit einer seriösen Diskussionsgrundlage hat es imho jedenfalls rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Januar 2010)

So einen Quatsch von DVD guck ich mir nicht an. Hab schön genug Verschwörungstheorien und alles was dazu gehört gelesen und gesehen, langam reichts auch.


----------



## herethic (28. Januar 2010)

@ruvyen

Bitte nicht schließen.
das wäre aus meiner Sicht Aktionismus.
Mag sein das die quelle Zwielichtigt ist,aber über das Thema kann man mMn gut diskutieren.




> Weiß ich nicht (aber ich weise mal daraufhin, dass man solche Fragen auch stellen kann, wenn es kein einziger war), aber ich weiß, welcher Journalist sich von Shell durch die Gegend fliegen lässt und anschließend in seinen Veröffentlichungen zu dem Schluß kommt, dass es die Umweltschäden und Toten, die Shell-Aktivitäten in der Nigerregion verursacht haben, gar nicht gäbe. Nämlich der Eingangs als Autor dieser Hasstriaden genannte Udo Ulfkotte.
> Vielleicht sind ihm bei den Flügen auch die Prostituierten begegnet? Man will seinen Gästen ja schließlich was bieten.


Vielleicht sind Prostituierte(auch wenn ich es nicht ausschliessen will)eine übertreibung,aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es soas gibt,da die Geschichte gezeigt hat,das es immer solche Skandale gibt und auch immer mehr von den Skandalen der deutschen Politiker rauskommt.


> Wer auch immer diese Liste aufstellt - aber ich traue jemandem, der seit über 20 Jahren zum Thema "Sicherheit" aktiv ist und sich in jeder zweiten (erz)konservativen Vereinigung für die Schließung von Lücken stark macht, mal zu, dass er weiß, was er anrichtet.


Muss ich zusimmen.Eigentlich ist Praktisch jeder Industriestast ein Überwachungs/Polizeistaat.


> Äh - ja. Wieviele größere Kriege gab es im 20. Jhd? 40? 50?
> Kennt jemand mehr als einen, auf den diese drei Aspekte zutreffen?


Balkankrieg,sowie praktisch jeder Bürgerkrieg in einem arfrikanischen Staat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> @ruvyen
> 
> Bitte nicht schließen.
> das wäre aus meiner Sicht Aktionismus.
> Mag sein das die quelle Zwielichtigt ist,aber über das Thema kann man mMn gut diskutieren.



Ich schließe keine laufende Diskussion, nur weil das Startpost aus der Bild stammen könnte - erst wenn die ganze Diskussion so aussieht, wirds kritisch 



> Vielleicht sind Prostituierte(auch wenn ich es nicht ausschliessen will)eine übertreibung,aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es soas gibt,da die Geschichte gezeigt hat,das es immer solche Skandale gibt und auch immer mehr von den Skandalen der deutschen Politiker rauskommt.



Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass sich mehr als ein Fall unter Managern und auch ein paar unter "Politikern" (welcher Ebene auch immer) finden, die mal im Flugzug einen "Escort"-Service dabei hatten. Und natürlich ist es so, dass Politiker vom Steuerzahler bezahlt werden und dass ettliche Unternehmen versuchen, ihre Steuerlast mit halbseidenen Methoden zu drücken. (und damit mein ich mal nicht FDP-Spenden)

Aber ruft die Frage "- welche Politiker und Bankenmanager auf Kosten der Steuerzahler Prostituierte auf Flugreisen mitgenommen haben?" das Bild eines Politikers mit nicht christlich-sozialem Privatvergnügen hervor, oder dass einer Orgie, auf der mindestens dreimal der Satz "die Leute sind so blöd, denen muss man das Geld einfach wegnehmen" fällt, hervor?



> Muss ich zusimmen.Eigentlich ist Praktisch jeder Industriestast ein Überwachungs/Polizeistaat.



Und darüber kann man auch vorzüglich diskutieren. Die Hamburger Polizei z.B. hat sich gerade sämtliche Möglichkeiten erschlichen, die der Polizei vor G8 gewährt wurden (man erinnere sich: systematisches Abhören in 100ten von Fällen, Hausdurchsuchungen auf bloßen Verdacht, kurzfrisitge Verhaftungen,...), um einen Brandanschlag gegen zwei Polizeifahrzeuge ("Mordversuch" - die Wagen standen geparkt vor der Wache) aufzuklären.

Aber wiederum stellt sich die Frage, ob jemand, der so massiv Panik schürt und fleißig mit am Aufbau des Überwachungsstaates werkelt, diese Problematik für seine Interessen verwursten sollte, in dem er das Unwissen seiner Zuhörer ausnutzt?



> Balkankrieg,sowie praktisch jeder Bürgerkrieg in einem arfrikanischen Staat.



Jugoslawien ging es bis zum Krieg afaik auch ganz gut. Und die afrikanischen Nationen? Wer hatte denn davon vorher eine Wirtschaft, die großartig in die Krise hätte geraten können? Die meisten Bürgerkriege des 20.Jhd. sind auf die Kolonialgeschichte der Regionen zurückzuführen und damit geht fast immer das Fehlen jeglicher Industrie, etc. einher. (und ethnische Spannungen wegen willkürlicher Grenzen und das primäre fehlen staatlicher Autorität - macht 2 von 3). Zudem hat das 20. Jhd. hat jede Menge zwischenstaatlicher Kriege gesehen. Das klappt ohne staatliche Autorität mal gleich gar nicht - nicht selten war auf einer Seite sogar ein totalitäres Regime beteiligt.
Imho legt her Ulfkotte sich die Indikatoren zu recht, die er in die momentane Situation hinein phantasieren kann und behauptet dann, dass daraus unweigerlich Kriege entstehen. Zu dem, was wirklich passiert ist, passt das Endergebniss selbst an der Oberfläche nur äußerst schlecht - und kausal imho gar nicht.


----------



## herethic (28. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wiederum stellt sich die Frage, ob jemand, der so massiv Panik schürt und fleißig mit am Aufbau des Überwachungsstaates werkelt, diese Problematik für seine Interessen verwursten sollte, in dem er das Unwissen seiner Zuhörer ausnutzt?


Du meinst jetzt den Autor,oder?
Nun ja immerhin macht er auf das Problem aufmerksam.

Wie in einem vorherigen Post erwähnt,liegt die Ursache dafür,dass dieser Staat *immernoch* ein Überwachungsstaat ist,erstens in schlecht informierten Bevölkerung und zweitens im inneren Schweinehund des Menschen.Evt. auch am Geld der Leute die  für und gegen einen Überwachungstaat sind(nur zum besseren Verständnis: Ich meine jetzt nicht eine Gruppe die 2 Meinungen hat,sondern 2 Gruppen die jeweils eine haben).

Auch wenns hart klingt,mMn ist die derzeitige BRD nicht besser als die DDR damals.Wir leben de facto in einem Überwachungsstaat.






			
				ruvyen_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Jugoslawien ging es bis zum Krieg afaik auch ganz gut. Und die afrikanischen Nationen? Wer hatte denn davon vorher eine Wirtschaft, die großartig in die Krise hätte geraten können? Die meisten Bürgerkriege des 20.Jhd. sind auf die Kolonialgeschichte der Regionen zurückzuführen und damit geht fast immer das Fehlen jeglicher Industrie, etc. einher. (und ethnische Spannungen wegen willkürlicher Grenzen und das primäre fehlen staatlicher Autorität - macht 2 von 3). Zudem hat das 20. Jhd. hat jede Menge zwischenstaatlicher Kriege gesehen. Das klappt ohne staatliche Autorität mal gleich gar nicht - nicht selten war auf einer Seite sogar ein totalitäres Regime beteiligt.
> Imho legt her Ulfkotte sich die Indikatoren zu recht, die er in die momentane Situation hinein phantasieren kann und behauptet dann, dass daraus unweigerlich Kriege entstehen. Zu dem, was wirklich passiert ist, passt das Endergebniss selbst an der Oberfläche nur äußerst schlecht - und kausal imho gar nicht.



Die von ihm gennanten Sachen sind mMn immer ein Auslöser für einen Bürgerkrieg.
Es sit zwar unwahrscheinlich das alle 3 aufeinmal auftreten,aber die Geschichte zeigt das in fast jedem bürgerkrieg mindestens einer dieser Indikatoren da war.

Eine von Menschen ungeliebte Regierung kann mMn auch ein Grund sein.
Dann kämpfen die Revolutionäre gegen die Regierungsloyalisten.

Du hast recht,das die Kriege in Afrika auch durch Kolonisation b´verursacht wurden.
Allerdings haben die Besatzer oft schon eine Wirtschaft aufgebaut diese dann nach ihrem Abzug zusammengefallen ist,da sich die Regierungen erstmal um die stabilisierung gekümmert haben,anstatt z.B. Rohstoffquellen abzubauen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> ...Auch wenns hart klingt,mMn ist die derzeitige BRD nicht besser als die DDR damals.Wir leben de facto in einem Überwachungsstaat.



Komisch das Leute immer wieder die DDR rausholen, die keinerlei Erfahrung haben, wie es damals war und dann noch Vergleiche zum jetzigen Staat bilden können.


----------



## herethic (28. Januar 2010)

Ich bin nicht in der DDR aufgewachsen.
Allerdings hab ich mich darauf bezogen was ich gelesen/gehört/gelernt habe.


OK dein Nachbar meldet dich nicht mehr beim Staat und deine Briefe werden nicht aufgemacht.
Aber dafür weiss der Staat was du im Internet machst und was auf deinem PC ist.

Ich habe Internet,Nachbar und Briefe gleichgezogen und nach meiner Rechnung gibt es keine Unterschied.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Januar 2010)

Dann erzähle in der Öffentlichkeit politische Witze ich verspreche dir, du wirst nicht von Männern in zweifelhaften Kluften mitgenommen, stundenlang verhört oder misshandelt. Deine Eltern werden danach nicht von den selben Männern auf der Arbeit besucht und gefragt woher ihr Sohn diese Witze hat. Nein im Gegenteil, wenn du das jetzt machst und die Witze gut sind, werden viele Lachen und bei Können deinerseits, machst du sogar Karriere beim TV und hast deine eigene Komedie-Show. 
Na klar wirst du hier in Deutschland "überwacht", aber die Folgen daraus sind nicht so schlimm wie in der ehemaligen DDR. Ergo überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## herethic (28. Januar 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Du wirst nicht von Männern in zweifelhaften Kluften mitgenommen, stundenlang verhört oder misshandelt.


Meinst du jetzt Politiker?


ConNerVos schrieb:


> Na klar wirst du hier in Deutschland "überwacht", aber die Folgen daraus sind nicht so schlimm wie in der ehemaligen DDR. Ergo überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.


Nun ja das kann man jetzt nicht sagen.
Wussten die Menschen in der DDR das sie überwacht werden?
Was ist wenn in 20 Jahren rauskommt,das wir noch viel mehr überwascht wurden?
Das die Mülleimer von Regierungsgegener durchsucht wurden oder deren angehörige verschleppt wurden damit der Gegner erpresst wird?!
Nacher ist man immer schlauer.

Meinst du mit den Folgen die Aufstände?

Nun ich glaube (auch?)nicht das es zu richtig großen aufständen kommt,aber man kann nie wissen.


Ich finde schon vergleichbar,da wir nicht genau wissen was der deutsche Statt alles überwacht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt Politiker?



Nein, die Mitarbeiter des Ministeriums für Staatssicherheit. 




thrian schrieb:


> Wussten die Menschen in der DDR das sie überwacht werden?



Das wussten alle (teilweise wussten die Leute sogar von wem s.o.), deshalb waren die meisten ängstlich bei Meinungsaussagen.




thrian schrieb:


> Das die Mülleimer von Regierungsgegener durchsucht wurden oder deren angehörige verschleppt wurden damit der Gegner erpresst wird?!



Die Regierungsgegner wussten das garantiert und die Nachbarn auch, aber wem willst du es erzählen, wenn du nicht 100%'ig weißt, das er es nicht weitererzählt und du dann in der selben Lage wie der Regierungsgegner sein möchtest.




thrian schrieb:


> Meinst du mit den Folgen die Aufstände?



Nein, ich meinte die Folgen die dir und deinen Nächsten durch dein Verhalten und deine Äußerungen (im Beispiel die pol. Witze) entstehen können. Wie Folter oder Gefängnis.


Nein, immer noch nicht vergleichbar oder fühlst du dich in deiner persöhnlichen Freiheit eingegrenzt oder musst du fürchten eingesperrt zu werden, nur weil du gerade einen Witz über Merkel oder unseren s****len Außenminister gemacht hast? Durch solche, aus heutiger Sicht banalen Sachen, sind Menschen in der DDR in die Gefängnisse gewandert und wurden Familien vom Staat zerüttet, also wenn du diese Sachen als vergleichbar mit jetzigen Zuständen in der BRD siehst, gehörst du für mich in die Ecke Verschwörungstheorethiker.


----------



## herethic (28. Januar 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Die Regierungsgegner wussten das garantiert und die Nachbarn auch, aber wem willst du es erzählen, wenn du nicht 100%'ig weißt, das er es nicht weitererzählt *und du dann in der selben Lage wie der Regierungsgegner sein möchtest*.


Der Fette Teil ist irgendwie kompliziert ausgedrückt,sodas ich zumindst ihn nicht verstehe.





ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte die Folgen die dir und deinen Nächsten durch dein Verhalten und deine Äußerungen (im Beispiel die pol. Witze) entstehen können. Wie Folter oder Gefängnis.
> 
> 
> Nein, immer noch nicht vergleichbar oder fühlst du dich in deiner persöhnlichen Freiheit eingegrenzt oder musst du fürchten eingesperrt zu werden, nur weil du gerade einen Witz über Merkel oder unseren s****len Außenminister gemacht hast? Durch solche, aus heutiger Sicht banalen Sachen, sind Menschen in der DDR in die Gefängnisse gewandert und wurden Familien vom Staat zerüttet, also wenn du diese Sachen als vergleichbar mit jetzigen Zuständen in der BRD siehst, gehörst du für mich in die Ecke Verschwörungstheorethiker.



Hast du Angst vorm Staat?
Wo hab ich Witze gemacht?
Ich habe Kritik geäussert.Oder sind diese Kritiken aus deiner sicht Witze?

Du sagst ich werde gefoltert oder komme ins Gefängnis wenn ich so weiter mache wie jetzt.Und das ist dann ein unterschied zur DDR?
Wenn mir das passieren sollte,dann ist doch meine These unterstrichen das es zwischen der derzeitigen BDR und der damaligen DDR (fast)keine Unterschied gibt.

Wo habe ich Witze gegen Merkel oder Westerwelle gemacht.
Wenn man Penibel ist könnte man meinen es ist gegen die Regierung,wenn man um die Ecke denkt merkt man das die Kritik gegen Schäuble gerrichtet ist(der grade wohl mitliest).

Das Wort Verschwörungstheretiger hat in einer Diskussion eigentlcih nichts zu suchen,da man sich mit den Argumenten der Gegenseite beschäftigen sollte und nicht nur einfach die offiziele/seine eigene als richtig ansehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass sich mehr als ein Fall unter Managern und auch ein paar unter "Politikern" (welcher Ebene auch immer) finden, die mal im Flugzug einen "Escort"-Service dabei hatten. Und natürlich ist es so, dass Politiker vom Steuerzahler bezahlt werden und dass ettliche Unternehmen versuchen, ihre Steuerlast mit halbseidenen Methoden zu drücken. (und damit mein ich mal nicht FDP-Spenden)


 
Es ist in der Wirtschaft normal, dass Leute, von denen man was will, mit gewissen "Vorzügen" ausgestattet werden. Dazu gehören eben Hostessen.
Ist bei mir auch so. Immer wenn ich in Asien bin, stellt man mir eine hübsche Asiatin zur Seite, die meine Wünsche während meines Aufenthaltes erfüllen möchte und den Aufenthalt eben sehr angenehm gestallten soll. 
Was sie tatsächlich macht, habe ich aber noch nie so getestet.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Der Fette Teil ist irgendwie kompliziert ausgedrückt,sodas ich zumindst ihn nicht verstehe.



Also nochmal zum mitmeißeln. In der DDR konntest du keinen vertrauen, noch nicht einmal deinem besten Freund, denn der hätte dich auch anschwärzen können, bei der Stasi. So das du entweder durch die Stasi oder andere pol. Organe gefoltert hättest werden können oder du wärst in ein Gefängnis gesteckt worden. Dies wollte ich an einem ganz einfachen Beispiel eines Witzes, über unsere Bundeskanzlerin erläutern, welchen du zum  Beispiel erzählt hättest auf einer öffentlichen Straße in der BRD. Wo du auf *keinen Fall* (also in der BRD das Land wo du gerade lebst), nur weil du diesen Witz erzählt hast, in ein Gefängnis kommst oder durch die Polizei oder den BND gefoltert wirst, so wie es dir durchaus in der DDR hätte passieren können.

Es ging mir also nur um deinen DDR und BRD Vergleich ... verstanden? 

Den Rest zitiere und kommentiere ich nicht, da du noch nicht mal in der Lage bist vokabulare Zusammenhänge zu erkennen, die ich in meinem Beispiel, vom 2. Post meinerseits geliefert habe und dir eindeutig im Nachhinein, durch deine Fragen mir gegenüber, auch beantwortet wurden.

Also kannst du von mir aus dieses Deutschland mit der DDR vergleichen. Obwohl du das Leben in einem Staat, der wirklich überwacht worden ist gar nicht kennst, außer was du davon gelesen,gehört und gelernt hast.  

So far ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt den Autor,oder?
> Nun ja immerhin macht er auf das Problem aufmerksam.



Ich hab nicht den Eindruck, dass er da auf ein Problem aufmerksam machen will...



> Auch wenns hart klingt,mMn ist die derzeitige BRD nicht besser als die DDR damals.Wir leben de facto in einem Überwachungsstaat.



Ich denke, wenn man sich auch nur mal fünf Sekunden den Umfang der Überwachungsmaßnahmen in der DDR im Vergleich zur BRD anguckt und insbesondere wenn man die daraus folgenden Konsequenzen berücksichtigt, dann können wir uns weitere Gespräche über diesen Vergleich sparen und zum Thema zurückkehren.




> Die von ihm gennanten Sachen sind mMn immer ein Auslöser für einen Bürgerkrieg.
> Es sit zwar unwahrscheinlich das alle 3 aufeinmal auftreten,aber die Geschichte zeigt das in fast jedem bürgerkrieg mindestens einer dieser Indikatoren da war.



Oh - es sagt ja niemand, dass Kriege nicht auch unter diesen Vorzeichen stattfinden können.
Er stellt das aber so da, als würde ein Krieg zwangsläufig die Folge sein, wenn diese Anzeichen vorliegen.


----------



## JePe (29. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne "Wenn" "Wann" und "Warum" sind solche Aussagen aber ziemlich wertlos, denn -s.o.-: Natürlich macht man sich über wichtige Ereignisse Gedanken und natürlich prognostiziert man, dass sie unter bestimmten Bedingungen eintreten können.



Weil es schon etwas her ist - es ging um Szenarien seitens des US-Geheimdienstes fuer Unruhen in Deutschland. Um die Fragen nach den diversen W´s zu beantworten:

Der damalige Chef der CIA, Hayden, wurde in der 2008er Mai-Ausgabe der Washington Post aus einer Studie ueber Migrationsbewegungen und Integrationsunwille in Europa desselben Jahres zitiert; er kuendigt dort regional begrenzte Buergerkriege in Europa an, die Teile von Staaten unregierbar machen und ein Auseinanderbrechen der Europaeischen Union in ihrer jetzigen Form nach sich ziehen wuerden ("Implosion"). Die CIA erwartet solche Zustaende ~2020; als Staaten werden Deutschland, England, Frankreich und die Niederlande angefuehrt; als Regionen in Deutschland werden das Ruhrgebiet (namentlich Dortmund und Duisburg), Berlin, Hamburg und Stuttgart genannt. Die CIA erwartet, dass sich in diesen Gegenden Integrationsunwillige muslimische Einwanderer "rechtsfreie ethnisch weitgehend homogene Raeume" erkaempfen und diese zu gegebener Zeit auch gewaltsam verteidigen werden. Die Unruhen in Frankreich und den Niederlanden werden als Vorboten dieser Entwicklung verstanden; die kontinuierlich anschwellenden Sozialstaaten werden nach dieser Studie nicht mehr in der Lage sein, diese Teile der Bevoelkerung "ruhigzustellen". Die Studie weist ausserdem darauf hin, dass in einigen europaeischen Staaten (z. B. Spanien) der Anteil der Inhaftierten mit muslimischem Hintergrund heute bereits ~70 % betraegt; ein hoher Teil der Migranten Europa als schwach, degeneriert und dem Untergang geweiht wahrnimmt, Gesetze und Normen nicht akzeptiert und so ein erhebliches Unfriedens- und Gewaltpotenzial bestuende.

Der Artikel ist nicht online abrufbar; die CIA-Studie, auf die Hayden sich bei der zitierten Rede an der Kansas State University bezog, ebenfalls nicht, floss aber in das permanent aktualisierte "Project 2025" des National Intelligence Council ein. Hier wird immerhin kurz auf den gedruckte Artikel Bezug genommen. Und ja, das die CIA sich auch schon mal geirrt haben soll habe ich auch schon gehoert. Ein Blick ins nicht so weit entfernte Frankreich laesst diese innenpolitische Wettervorhersage aber durchaus moeglich erscheinen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eins muss man dem Hetzer lassen:
> Er lässt einem nicht im unklaren darüber, aus welchem Loch er gekrochen kommt.



Ich schaetze ihn auch nicht wirklich. Was aber die Richtigkeit etlicher Dinge nicht mindert und das obenstehende Szenario fuer mich nicht weniger plausibel erscheinen laesst.


----------



## Väinämöinen (29. Januar 2010)

Hier gibt es ein paar Ausschnitte, die wohl aus der Dokumentation stammen.

Da ich das zugehörige Buch geschenkt gekriegt und es somit rumliegen habe, muss ich es wohl doch mal lesen. Glücklicherweise scheint er ja ziemlich viele Quellenangaben angegeben zu haben, so dass man dann im Zweifelsfall einfacher nachprüfen kann. Ein paar der Vorkommnise, die er da in der Doku aufführt (Stichwort rechtsfreie Räume) sind jedenfalls ziemlich heftig.


----------



## Tom3004 (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo, ich melde mich auch mal zu Worte.
Also die Anfang Theorien, die der Threadersteller aufgestellt bzw. übernommen hat von dieser eher unseriösen DVD, klingen für mich auch nicht plausibel.
Doch denke ich, dass das eine oder andere Ereignis, tatsächlich war werden könnte. 
Genau meine ich jetzt das Thema "Weltwirschaftskrise", "Banken", "Geld", "Schulden", "Kravalle" und das die Chinesen noch 2 Billionen $ bei der USA gut haben. 
Ich denke, das die Weltwirschaftskrise, erst in den Anfängen ist, quasi "die Ruhe vor dem Sturm", wie man so schön sagt.
Es ist nicht auszuschließen, denke ich, dass das globale Geld System, komplett einstürzt. 
Ich habe eine Dokumentation gesehen darüber, wie unser Banken -und Geldsystem funktioniert und wie es aufgebaut ist.
Kurze Beschreibung was der Film verdeutlichen soll,...
Konzept der Banken: 
Eine Bank hat 10 Münzen, die jeweils gleichviel wert sind.
Jetzt will die Bank diese 10 Münzen verleihen, doch sie will ja daran verdienen und keinen Verlust hinnehmen. "Zinsen" - Sie sagen, dass die 10 Leute die sich die Müzen geliehen haben, 5% mehr wieder zurückzahlen sollen, wenn sie die Münze nichtmehr benötigen. 
Das heißt, wenn es 10 Leute gibt, die sich Geld leihen und es nichtmehr als diese 10 Münzen gibt, muss einer von den 10 Leuten Pleite gehen. 
Auf diesem Konzept, nur in größerer Ausführung basieren Banken.
Da ich diesem Konzept nicht vertraue, denke ich, das es balt zu einer Inflation kommen wird. "Wo"? - Ist eigentlich ziemlich egal, nur wenn z.B. wir die deutschen davon betroffen sind, wirkt es sich auf den globalen Im -und Export aus und somit ist jedes Land betroffen, weil Deutschland eines der wichtigsten Industrie -und Handelsländer weltweit ist.
MfG, Tom


----------



## JePe (5. Februar 2010)

Nonsens. Wuerde der Verleiher keine Zinsen verlangen, sondern den geliehenen Betrag 1:1 ueber die Zeit zurueckbekommen, wuerde er wegen der Inflation effektiv weniger zurueckbekommen, als er verliehen hat (der Betrag waere zwar gleich, aber die Muenzen waeren weniger wert): die Bank waere pleite. Findet der eine oder andere Kapitalhasser sicher eine prima Vorstellung, wuerde aber erst recht nicht funktionieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Nonsens. Wuerde der Verleiher keine Zinsen verlangen, sondern den geliehenen Betrag 1:1 ueber die Zeit zurueckbekommen, wuerde er wegen der Inflation effektiv weniger zurueckbekommen, als er verliehen hat (der Betrag waere zwar gleich, aber die Muenzen waeren weniger wert): die Bank waere pleite. Findet der eine oder andere Kapitalhasser sicher eine prima Vorstellung, wuerde aber erst recht nicht funktionieren.



Wie hoch wäre die Inflation ohne Zinsen und Schaffung neuen Geldes in unserem Finanzsystem?


----------



## Väinämöinen (6. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie hoch wäre die Inflation ohne Zinsen und Schaffung neuen Geldes in unserem Finanzsystem?


Es wäre aber auch ohne Inflation Schachsinn. Es gibt ja keine Garantie das Geld zurückzukriegen, schließlich könnte der Kreditnehmer pleite gehen. Und sich dieses Risiko bezahlen zu lassen ist nur logisch. Außerdem verdient man daran dann nicht, weshalb man das Geld besser irgendwo anders investieren sollte.


----------



## JePe (7. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie hoch wäre die Inflation ohne Zinsen und Schaffung neuen Geldes in unserem Finanzsystem?



Du studierst Biologie, richtig?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Es wäre aber auch ohne Inflation Schachsinn. Es gibt ja keine Garantie das Geld zurückzukriegen, schließlich könnte der Kreditnehmer pleite gehen. Und sich dieses Risiko bezahlen zu lassen ist nur logisch. Außerdem verdient man daran dann nicht, weshalb man das Geld besser irgendwo anders investieren sollte.



Wobei "anders" erstmal einzugrenzen wäre. Tom3004 hat allgemein das Verfahren "Geld gegen regelmäßige Zahlung und einmalige Rückerstattung" kritisiert - das trifft nicht nur auf Kredite&Zinsen, sondern auch auf Anleihen&Rendite übrig.
Wenn das wegfällt, bleibt imho nur noch die Möglichkeit auf reine Spekulationsgewinne (s.u.) und persönliche Investion. Letzte ist in ihrem Umfange aber begrenzt, schließlich kann man nur ein beschränkte Anzahl an Projekten selbst kompetent leiten. (die heute im Banken- und Finanzsystem gehandelten Summen dürften sich so auf keinen Fall unterbringen lassen.

Aber eigentlich will man das Geld auch gar nicht anlegen, wenn man ein System hat, in dem kein neues geschaffen wird:
Wenn weiterhin ein Netto-Zuwachs an Werten stattfindet (zugegeben: unsere Gesellschaft tut sich sehr schwer mit dem "nicht mehr verbrauchen als man schafft"), hat man nicht nur keine Inflation - sondern eine Deflation. Und dann will man das Geld nach Möglichkeit als Geld behalten.
Das reine Einlagern auf einem Konto könnte aber z.B. aufgrund von Vermögenssteuern unattraktiver sein, als die Vergabe des Geldes an jemand anderem gegen das Versprechen, später genau den gleichen Betrag (der dann mehr wert ist) zurückzuerhalten.


(Anm.: Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich ein derartiges System für besser bewerte -mir fallen auf Anhieb sowohl positive wie negative Aspekte ein- aber man sollte nicht jedesmal eine Grundlegene Kritik an unserem System als "Nonsens" bezeichnen, nur weil sie nach den Regeln und Maßstäben eben dieses Systems bewertet, dass sie kritisiert)


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (10. Februar 2010)

Wie wärs mit wieviele Menschen können in einer Welt(Landwirtschaft) ohne Erdöl ernährt werden.


----------



## Väinämöinen (10. Februar 2010)

ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit wieviele Menschen können in einer Welt(Landwirtschaft) ohne Erdöl ernährt werden.


Eine Welt ohne Erdöl wird es nie geben. Steigende Preise werden den Verbrauch drücken (künstliche Kraftstoffe herzustelle ist außerdem schon sehr lange kein Problem mehr, von E-Fahrzeugen mal ganz abgesehen) und gewährleisten, dass die Vorräte noch ewig halten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2010)

Dann ersetz die Klammern - denn die steigenden Preise lassen eine Landwirtschaft ohne Erdöl für eine sehr nahe Zukunft erwarten. Und Erdöl spielt da nicht nur als Antrieb, sondern auch als Energiequelle für die Kunstdüngerproduktion eine Rolle.
Das ließe sich zwar beides technisch lösen, aber es stellt sich wiederum die Frage nach dem Preis. Und die ökonomische Lösung dieser Energiewende wird für eine Weltbevölkerung von 10-15 Milliarden garantiert nicht einfacher, als für eine von 6,5 Milliarden. Bereits für letztere werden Schritte, die auch nur 1% des nötigen erreichen könnten, aber als "unfinanzierbar", "Existenzbedrohend für die Wirtschaft", etc. zurückgewiesen.


----------



## Väinämöinen (10. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann ersetz die Klammern - denn die steigenden Preise lassen eine Landwirtschaft ohne Erdöl für eine sehr nahe Zukunft erwarten. Und Erdöl spielt da nicht nur als Antrieb, sondern auch als Energiequelle für die Kunstdüngerproduktion eine Rolle.
> Das ließe sich zwar beides technisch lösen, aber es stellt sich wiederum die Frage nach dem Preis. Und die ökonomische Lösung dieser Energiewende wird für eine Weltbevölkerung von 10-15 Milliarden garantiert nicht einfacher, als für eine von 6,5 Milliarden. Bereits für letztere werden Schritte, die auch nur 1% des nötigen erreichen könnten, aber als "unfinanzierbar", "Existenzbedrohend für die Wirtschaft", etc. zurückgewiesen.


Treibstoff ist sowieso kein Problem, die Herstellung von Biodiesel ist einfach genug, damit sich Bauern damit selbst versorgen können.
Der Rest hängt eben von den jeweiligen Gegebenheiten in den verschiedenen Ländern ab. Wer Kohle oder Erdgas hat, kann per Fischer-Tropsch-Synthese relativ einfach flüssige Kraftstoffe herstellen, falls solche denn benötigt werden (wird z.B. in Südafrika im großen maßstab gemacht). Klimamäßig ist das eine riesen Sauerei, aber darum wird sich dann niemand mehr kümmern. Und der Westen wird in Zukunft steigende Ölpreise auch überstehen, wenn rechtzeitig in z.B. regenerative Energiequellen investiert wird und das passiert, ganz ebsodners wenn das Öl teurer wird.
Aber klar, mittelfristig wird es keine Energiewende für die gesamte Erdbevölkerung geben und schon garnicht für 10-15 Milliarden. Alles was da zweistellig ist, halte ich aber sowieso für eine absolute Horrorvorstellung und solche Menschenmassen wird man nicht vernünftig ernähren können, ob der Ölpreis jetzt weiter steigt oder nicht. Die größte zahl dieser Leute wird schließlich in irgendwelchen unterentwickelten Ländern am Arsch der Welt wohnen, wo man von Zivilisation, zumidnest so wie wir sie kennen, noch nie was gehört hat.
Der Westen und alle halbwegs industriealisierten Länder werden damit also schon irgendwie klarkommen. Dass nicht zu unterschätzende Teile der Bevölkerung in den allerärmsten Ländern dann womöglich in die Röhre gucken, will ich garnicht ausschließen, aber das ist etwas (so brutal sich das jetzt anhören mag) mit dem wir hier in der schöneren Hälfte der Welt duchaus klarkommen können und auch einfach müssen. Der Ölpreis wird nunmal einfach steigen.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Februar 2010)

Ich denke, bei allen Sachen, die hier besprochen werden spielt das Geld eine Rolle. Ich schätze, wenn eine Elektroauto oder andere Fahrzeuge, die mit neuer Energie fahren, nicht so dermßen teuer wären, würden sich viel mehr diese Autos kaufen. Und wenn erstmal ein paar Millionen damit angefangen haben werden die anderen schon nachziehen.
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sind nur die Reichen und gehobenen mittelständigen da, die sich solch eine teure Investition leisten können. Die ihrerseits, denke ich, sagen sich:" Wieso soll ich auf meinen Porsche / Audi Q7 3.0 verzichten, wenn ich das Geld dazu habe". 
Es dreht sich alles ums Geld.
Wenn man keins hat, hat man nichts. Wenn man viel hat, hat man alles. 
Was jetzt glücklicher macht ist eine andere Geschichte 
MfG, Tom


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Und der Westen wird in Zukunft steigende Ölpreise auch überstehen, wenn rechtzeitig in z.B. regenerative Energiequellen investiert wird und das passiert, ganz ebsodners wenn das Öl teurer wird.



"rechtzeitig"?
So wie "1970"?

Unser Wirtschaft sieht sich selbst kurz vor dem Zusammenbruch, wenn der Ölpreis mal um 20-30% steigt. Glaubst du, die heutige Form der globalisierten Wirtschaft ("der Westen" existiert wirtschaftlich schon lange nicht mehr. Wenn den Japanern die Rohstoffe ausgehen, dann merkt das die deutsche Wirtschaft sofort) wird in 20-30 Jahren überhaupt noch funktieren?



> Aber klar, mittelfristig wird es keine Energiewende für die gesamte Erdbevölkerung geben und schon garnicht für 10-15 Milliarden. Alles was da zweistellig ist, halte ich aber sowieso für eine absolute Horrorvorstellung



Willkommen in einer Welt, in der ein Land mit 229 Einwohnern pro km² (auf die Welt hochgerechnet entspricht das über 34 Milliarden) der Meinung ist, sich über "aussterben", "mangelnden Nachwuchs" und intensivere Unterstützung von Familien Gedanken machen zu müssen.



> und solche Menschenmassen wird man nicht vernünftig ernähren können, ob der Ölpreis jetzt weiter steigt oder nicht. Die größte zahl dieser Leute wird schließlich in irgendwelchen unterentwickelten Ländern am Arsch der Welt wohnen, wo man von Zivilisation, zumidnest so wie wir sie kennen, noch nie was gehört hat.



Auch Zivilisation ist globalisiert. Der durchschnittliche Lebensstandard in vielen Teilen der Welt mag miserabel sein, aber gerade die Haupstädte haben i.d.R. ein Niveau, bei dem jeden klar wird, was möglich ist und auch, wo man hin muss, um es zu erhalten. Der Kopf der Welt ist nicht weit vom Arsch entfernt.



> Der Westen und alle halbwegs industriealisierten Länder werden damit also schon irgendwie klarkommen. Dass nicht zu unterschätzende Teile der Bevölkerung in den allerärmsten Ländern dann womöglich in die Röhre gucken, will ich garnicht ausschließen, aber das ist etwas (so brutal sich das jetzt anhören mag) mit dem wir hier in der schöneren Hälfte der Welt duchaus klarkommen können und auch einfach müssen.



Not -> Gewalt




Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich denke, bei allen Sachen, die hier besprochen werden spielt das Geld eine Rolle. Ich schätze, wenn eine Elektroauto oder andere Fahrzeuge, die mit neuer Energie fahren, nicht so dermßen teuer wären, würden sich viel mehr diese Autos kaufen.



Fahrzeuge mit neuer Energie sind im Moment scheiß egal. Man kann sich zwar langsam über die Entwicklung der Technik Gedanken machen, aber solange die Stromversorgung nicht umgestellt ist, nützt das gar nichts. Deine "viel mehr" Leute sind aber nicht bereit, sowas bequemes wie einen Wechsel auf Ökostrom durchzuziehen (und das kostet nun wirklich wenig), sondern fliegen lieber zweimal im Jahr in den Urlaub und wählen Parteien, die damit Wahlkampf machen, dass sie die Unterstützung für Solaranlagen senken, das Ausbaupotential für Windenergie weiter(hin) einschränken und statt dessen den Energiekonzernen, die den Status Quo genau richtig finden, zuarbeiten.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Februar 2010)

Es ist eh schwachsinnig über sowas zu reden weil keiner hier ne Ahnung hat mich mit inbegriffen.


----------



## Väinämöinen (11. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "rechtzeitig"?
> So wie "1970"?
> 
> Unser Wirtschaft sieht sich selbst kurz vor dem Zusammenbruch, wenn der Ölpreis mal um 20-30% steigt. Glaubst du, die heutige Form der globalisierten Wirtschaft ("der Westen" existiert wirtschaftlich schon lange nicht mehr. Wenn den Japanern die Rohstoffe ausgehen, dann merkt das die deutsche Wirtschaft sofort) wird in 20-30 Jahren überhaupt noch funktieren?


Dass das nicht aus gutem Willen oder aus Vorsorge passiert ist doch klar, aber gerade die Windkraft und Biogas sowieso sind doch schon dabei preislich konkurrenzfähig zu werden. Natürlich werden für erstere noch größere Investitionen in die Netze bzw. Speichertechnologien nötig, aber da wird es voran gehen. Außerdem werden wir Kohle und Erdgas auch noch eine ganze Weile haben. Und sicher mag die Wirtschaft quängeln, wenn der Ölpreis steigt, aber riegndwann wird er das einfach. und für die Konkurrenz geht er dann ja ebenfalls hoch. Gegen in kurzer Zeit extrem ansteigende Preise (Ölkrise oder Spekulationen in 07/08) kann man natürlich wenig machen und die tun immer weh, aber sowas ist doch nicht der Normalzustand und hat auch mit der Endlichkeit des Öls wenig zu tun.



> Willkommen in einer Welt, in der ein Land mit 229 Einwohnern pro km² (auf die Welt hochgerechnet entspricht das über 34 Milliarden) der Meinung ist, sich über "aussterben", "mangelnden Nachwuchs" und intensivere Unterstützung von Familien Gedanken machen zu müssen.


Ich finde es auch überflüssig sich da groß um's aussterben sorgen zu machen, aber immerhin bringt die schrumpfpfende Bevölkerung ja das Problem mit sich, dass Renten usw. immer schwieriger zu finanzieren sind. Mir wären 70 Millionen Deutsche aber auch genug.



> Auch Zivilisation ist globalisiert. Der durchschnittliche Lebensstandard in vielen Teilen der Welt mag miserabel sein, aber gerade die Haupstädte haben i.d.R. ein Niveau, bei dem jeden klar wird, was möglich ist und auch, wo man hin muss, um es zu erhalten. Der Kopf der Welt ist nicht weit vom Arsch entfernt.


Trotzdem werden die meisten Leute bis auf weiteres dann nur in irgendwlechen Slum-Vorstädten leben, wie es sie z.B. in Indien gibt. Vielleicht hängt das dann also an einer großen Stadt dran, mehr aber auch nicht. Andererseits hat es sicherlich auch Vorteile wenn die Leute alle in die Stadt ziehen, denn teilweise versprechen sich Forscher davon zumindest eine Stabilisierung der Bevölkerungszahl.



> Not -> Gewalt


Natürlich und wenn man sich dann auch noch die prognostizierten Auswirkungen des klimawandels anguckt, trifft es vor allem Afrika, wo Landwirtschaft noch problematischer wird als es bisher schon der Fall ist. Die Frage ist nur, ob ob Not und damit natürlich auch Gewalt bei steigenden Bevölkerungszahlen und womöglich immer weniger Nahrungsangebot überhaupt noch vermeidbar sind, bzw. wie wir das dann managen können. Ziemlich sicher darf Frau Merkel, sofern sie dann immernoch Bundeskanzler sein sollte, wieder über die "Flüchtlingsbekämpfung" nachdenken. Es ist sicherlich nicht wünschenswert, aber ich halte die "Festung Europa" für ein mögliches Szenario.


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Februar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es ist eh schwachsinnig über sowas zu reden weil keiner hier ne Ahnung hat mich mit inbegriffen.



Dieses Kommentar kann man, wie ich finde nur mit "fail" kommentieren. 
Wenn man mal anders fragt: 
Wer auf dieser Welt hat überhaupt die Ahnung ? 
---> die Politiker sind es sicher nicht ! 
---> die Wissenschaftler mit ihren Theorien auch nicht ! 
Wer dann ? 
MfG, Tom


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Dass das nicht aus gutem Willen oder aus Vorsorge passiert ist doch klar, aber gerade die Windkraft und Biogas sowieso sind doch schon dabei preislich konkurrenzfähig zu werden. Natürlich werden für erstere noch größere Investitionen in die Netze bzw. Speichertechnologien nötig, aber da wird es voran gehen.



Schön, dass sich "schon dabei" sind oder "es werden". Blöd nur, dass das der Stand ist, der vor 30 Jahren hätte herrschen sollen, wenn man einen fließenden Übergang hätte haben wollen.



> Außerdem werden wir Kohle und Erdgas auch noch eine ganze Weile haben.



Werden wir?
Braunkohle: Okay, wenn wir noch ein mehr Land verbrauchen.
Erdgas beziehen wir aus Russland...

Die ökologischen Folgekosten sollte man auch nicht ganz unterschätzen.



> Und sicher mag die Wirtschaft quängeln, wenn der Ölpreis steigt, aber riegndwann wird er das einfach. und für die Konkurrenz geht er dann ja ebenfalls hoch.



Das wird den Verbraucher wenig trösten.



> Gegen in kurzer Zeit extrem ansteigende Preise (Ölkrise oder Spekulationen in 07/08) kann man natürlich wenig machen und die tun immer weh, aber sowas ist doch nicht der Normalzustand und hat auch mit der Endlichkeit des Öls wenig zu tun.



Etwas, das mit so schöner Regelmäßigkeit eintrifft, kann imho durchaus als "Normalzustand" bezeichnet werden.



> Mir wären 70 Millionen Deutsche aber auch genug.




Nur so zur Orientierung: 30-40 Millionen ist afaik das, was DeutschLAND dauerhaft verkraften könnte. (weniger, wenn man noch Natur neben dem Menschen zulassen möchte)



> Trotzdem werden die meisten Leute bis auf weiteres dann nur in irgendwlechen Slum-Vorstädten leben, wie es sie z.B. in Indien gibt. Vielleicht hängt das dann also an einer großen Stadt dran, mehr aber auch nicht. Andererseits hat es sicherlich auch Vorteile wenn die Leute alle in die Stadt ziehen, denn teilweise versprechen sich Forscher davon zumindest eine Stabilisierung der Bevölkerungszahl.



Slums entstehen nicht durch Verarmung, im Gegenteil. Slums entstehen durch den Zuzug von Landbevölkerung, der es auf dem Land noch schlechter ging.
Wenn Lebensstandards flächendeckend sinken und Versorgungsmängel eintreten, dann hat das andere Folgen. (100%ig passende Beispiele wollen mir nicht einfallen, da es sowas bislang nur durch Kriege gab. Der Ostblock bietet ein paar Hinweise, Nordkorea vielleicht auch.)



> Natürlich und wenn man sich dann auch noch die prognostizierten Auswirkungen des klimawandels anguckt, trifft es vor allem Afrika, wo Landwirtschaft noch problematischer wird als es bisher schon der Fall ist.



Abwarten. Der Klimawandel ist da sicherlich problematischer, aber dafür kann einem ein steigender Ölpreis ziemlich egal sein, wenn man Ochsen vor den Pflug spannt und von Kunstdünger nur träumen kann. Auch die Wirtschaft dieser Länder könnte massiv aufholen. Wer bislang nur Rohstoffe fördert, kann in Zukunft deutlich mehr Gewinne machen - und hat auch keine weiter verarbeitende Industrie, die Pleite gehen könnte.



> Die Frage ist nur, ob ob Not und damit natürlich auch Gewalt bei steigenden Bevölkerungszahlen und womöglich immer weniger Nahrungsangebot überhaupt noch vermeidbar sind, bzw. wie wir das dann managen können. Ziemlich sicher darf Frau Merkel, sofern sie dann immernoch Bundeskanzler sein sollte, wieder über die "Flüchtlingsbekämpfung" nachdenken. Es ist sicherlich nicht wünschenswert, aber ich halte die "Festung Europa" für ein mögliches Szenario.



Die "Festung Europa" beinhaltet die künftigen Wüstengebiete Spanien, Italien und Griechenland. Die "Festung Europa" importiert große Mengen Lebensmittel. Die "Festung Europa" lebt davon, dass sie hochpreisige Endprodukte in alle Welt verkaufen kann.
Oder anders: Die "Festung Europa" kann verdammt tief fallen.


----------



## Väinämöinen (11. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Werden wir?
> Braunkohle: Okay, wenn wir noch ein mehr Land verbrauchen.
> Erdgas beziehen wir aus Russland...
> 
> Die ökologischen Folgekosten sollte man auch nicht ganz unterschätzen.


Es ging mir damit eigentlich nicht so sehr um's Klima, sondern darum, dass wir auch weiterhin bezahlbare Energie haben werden. Und Kohle ist noch so viel da, dass sich bisher niemand wirklich dafür interessiert, wie viel es denn genau ist. Beim aktuellen verbrauch der Welt hällt das noch für Jahrhunderte.



> Das wird den Verbraucher wenig trösten.


Friss oder stirb.



> Etwas, das mit so schöner Regelmäßigkeit eintrifft, kann imho durchaus als "Normalzustand" bezeichnet werden.


Ach komm, ein starker Anstieg kommt nur alle paar Jahre mal vor und hällt idR nicht so furchtbar lange. Und wer Angst davor hat, kann sich halt mit Futures usw. absichern, auch wenn das die ganze Sache natürlich irgendwo wieder begünstigt.




> Nur so zur Orientierung: 30-40 Millionen ist afaik das, was DeutschLAND dauerhaft verkraften könnte. (weniger, wenn man noch Natur neben dem Menschen zulassen möchte)


Hätte ich auch kein Problem mit, nur wird hier niemand irgendwas tun, um die Bevölkerung zu reduzieren, weshalb das Umwelt-Argument da relativ uninteressant ist.



> Die "Festung Europa" beinhaltet die künftigen Wüstengebiete Spanien, Italien und Griechenland. Die "Festung Europa" importiert große Mengen Lebensmittel. Die "Festung Europa" lebt davon, dass sie hochpreisige Endprodukte in alle Welt verkaufen kann.
> Oder anders: Die "Festung Europa" kann verdammt tief fallen.


Natürlich können wir verdammt tief fallen, aber ich rechne damit, dass Russland, China, die USA usw. einen steigenden Ölpreis genauso überleben werden wie wir auch, es werden dann also immernoch Handelspartner da sein.


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich denke, das die nicht erneuerbaren Energien, nicht das große Problem sind, weil sie noch bestimmt 100 Jahre vorhanden sind.
Bis dahin ist die Technik soweit, dass es schon allerhand andere Fortbewegungmittel gibt.

Die wahre Zeitbombe tickt in der Politik, der Wirtschaft und des Geldes.
MfG, Tom


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Friss oder stirb.



I.d.R. hat der Kunde bessere Chancen, ohne den Hersteller zu überleben, als der Hersteller ohne Kunden.
Verkauf oder stirb.
Ersteres fällt aus, wenn die Produktpreise aufgrund rarer Rohstoffe und globaler Wirtschaftsstörungen die verfügbare Kaufkraft übersteigen.


----------



## Väinämöinen (12. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> I.d.R. hat der Kunde bessere Chancen, ohne den Hersteller zu überleben, als der Hersteller ohne Kunden.
> Verkauf oder stirb.
> Ersteres fällt aus, wenn die Produktpreise aufgrund rarer Rohstoffe und globaler Wirtschaftsstörungen die verfügbare Kaufkraft übersteigen.


Energie ist aber eben etwas, auf dass niemand verzichten kann/will, also wird schön bezahlt. Anfangs ging es ja um höhere Preise für Nahrungsmittel, infolge höherer Ölpreise, und die braucht man halt einfach, genauso wie ein Mindestmaß an Mobilität.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2010)

Jein. Das Mindestmaß kann man sich in diversen dritte Weltländern ansehen. Eine Reduzierung in der Größenordnung von ca. 50% wäre sicherlich drin. Selbst wenn die Leute ihren Verzicht anders verteilen und im Gegenzug auf unnötigere Produkte komplett verzichten, hat in einer vernetzten Wirtschaft weitreichende Folgen und bedroht den Großteil der europäischen Industrie und damit der Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## Väinämöinen (12. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Das Mindestmaß kann man sich in diversen dritte Weltländern ansehen. Eine Reduzierung in der Größenordnung von ca. 50% wäre sicherlich drin. Selbst wenn die Leute ihren Verzicht anders verteilen und im Gegenzug auf unnötigere Produkte komplett verzichten, hat in einer vernetzten Wirtschaft weitreichende Folgen und bedroht den Großteil der europäischen Industrie und damit der Arbeitsplätze.


Wir werden doch nie auf dem Niveau von dritte Weltländern landen. Dass Energie langfristig mehr als doppelt soviel kostet wie aktuell, halte ich für unwarscheinlich, eher dürfte es sogar billiger bleiben. Wenn das nochmal so schnell kommt wie 07/08 wäre das natürlich eine Katastrophe, aber über mehrere Jahrzehnte, wird mans cihd a sicherlich anpassen können und auch eifnach müssen. Sicherlich manches erstmal weniger bequem, aber wir können immernoch mit dem Auto fahren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2010)

Rohölpreise auf dem Weltmarkt. Marktsituation + Preisentwicklung
Der Ölpreis 2009 lag zwar rund 20$ unter dem von 2007, zeigt aber eine sehr ähnliche Steigung. Das gleiche gilt für Anfang 2010 vs. Anfang 2009 - zwar 20%, aber ähnlicher Verlauf. Und 20$ sind in dem Fall immer noch ~das Niveau des Schnitts von 2007.

Aber zugegeben: Das sind Spekulationen.
Immerhin kann ich nur gewinnen. Entweder hab ich recht oder mir gehts gut 


Fest steht jedenfalls: Selbst wenn wir durch ganz-fest-dran-glauben erreichen, dass die Spekulanten morgen alle in Rente gehen, sind Röhölimporte im Gegenwert von ca. 60 Milliarden € (2008er Importe @80$/Barrel) nicht nur ökologisch suboptimal, sondern auch ein unnötiger Kapitalabfluss.


----------



## Tom3004 (14. Februar 2010)

Wollt eigentlich nur ihr beide diskutieren ?  
MfG, Tom


----------



## Väinämöinen (21. Februar 2010)

Um nochmal auf die Düngerpreise zurückukommen. Anscheinend sind da, völlig unabhängig von der Energie, sowieso steigende Preise zu erwarten. Noch vor dem Öl geht nämlich das "saubere" Phosphat aus.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ressourcen von Phosphaten sind begrenzt, und die meisten sind belastet mit Cadmium und/oder radioaktiven Schwermetallen. Manche Phosphatlagerstätten dienten bislang als Quelle für Uran. Man geht davon aus, dass die zur Düngerproduktion nutzbaren Phosphatlagerstätten früher erschöpft sein werden als die weltweiten Erdölvorkommen. Der Cadmiumgehalt der Phosphatlagerstätten ist sehr unterschiedlich. Viele Industrieländer haben bereits einen Grenzwert für Cadmium in Düngemitteln eingeführt. So ist weltweit nur noch eine Lagerstätte bekannt, die den Grenzwert der EU unterschreitet (Kola). In Entwicklungsländern dagegen wird Düngung mit billigeren cadmiumverunreinigten Phosphatdüngern durchgeführt.


Sicherlich wird man es hinkriegen das zu trennen, aber billiger werden Dünger dadurch natürlich nicht und auch die Rückgewinnung von Phosphaten aus dem Klärschlamm, an der man aktuell bastellt, ist bisher nur mäßig erfolgreich und extrem teuer. Und ewig wollen die Leute in den Entwicklungsländern (zumindest die, die es sich leisten können) sicher auch keine Schwermetalle fressen und für die noch ärmeren dürften die Konzentrationen dieser im billig-Phosphat dann auch ansteigen.

Und ja, Rohölimporte für teuer Geld sind in jeder Hinsicht negativ, aber steigende Ölpreise sind letztendlich das einzige, was eine Energiewende bewirken kann.


----------

